# O olho dos Furacões não é tão inocente como parece



## Minho (15 Mai 2007 às 21:51)

Segundo o estudo da NASA revelou a existência de vortices no olho do furacão provocam autenticas "hot towers" que contribuem  para alimentar o próprio furacão ao elevar rapidamente grandes quantidades de ar quente e húmido provocando um aumento do calor latente e assim um fortalecimento do furacão.

O estudo refere ainda que esta descoberta pode explicar porque é que muitos furacões mantêm o seu grau de força mesmo quando estão em meio adverso (por ex. água mais fria). As torres quentes são um autentico "kit" de sobrevivência do furacão.

Artigo completo com animações muito interessantes:

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/goddard/news/topstory/2007/eye_fuelsource.html


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2007 às 20:32)

Já tinhamos falado aqui há uns tempos no tópico dos Hunters a propósito dessas _Hot Towers_ que estavam a ser alvo de muitos estudos, tal como o mecanismo de _eye-wall replacement_ (reciclagem do olho) ou dos _Eyewall mesovortices_, tudo coisas sobre o qual ainda se sabia muito pouco.

Este estudo pelos vistos vem trazer algumas explicações sobre a mecânica dos Vortices por detrás do surgimento das Hot Towers. Já se sabia há alguns anos da existência de mesovortices na parede do olho, com ventos superiores aos da restante parede, e que eram também responsáveis pelo surgimento de tornados destruidores a quando da passagem dum furacão. Estes mesovortices são muito misteriosos, tanto circulam em torno do olho com o resto do sistema (o que seria o mais lógico), como por vezes se mantêm estacionários enquanto o restante sistema circula   E já havia registos  destes vortices atravessarem o olho, o que sempre foi um enorme quebra-cabeças quase impossível para quem estuda a mecânica destas tempestades. 

Também achei interessante essa teoria do olho a funcionar como "carburador" providenciando uma mistura de ar muito mais rica (húmida) ao "motor", o que poderá explicar finalmente o porquê de certas tempestades manterem-se poderosas mesmo com condições adversas de ar pobre em vapor de água. Faltará agora estudar porquê e quando isso acontece e aplicar essas condições aos modelos.

Actualmente já chegámos a um _state-of-art_ muito razoável nos modelos para a previsão do trajecto, mas as grandes limitações tem sido na intensidade. As categorias e respectivas medições que lhe dão origem (pressão, vento,etc) que temos actualmente tem uma eficácia limitada. Quem está habituado a seguir furacões sabe que tanto há furacões 4 ou 5 a passarem sem grandes tragédias, como há furacões menores a provocar muito mais estragos em cenários equivalentes. Ou que há efeitos muito diferentes em zonas localizadas para o mesmo sistema. Daí a importância destes estudos destas micro-estuturas dentro da macro-tempestade.

Já agora, a partir desse link da Nasa fui parar aos videos. O "Towers in the Tempest" é uma animação interessante, merece uma visualização.

http://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a003400/a003413/index.html


----------



## Minho (16 Mai 2007 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> Já tinhamos falado aqui há uns tempos no tópico dos Hunters a propósito dessas _Hot Towers_ que estavam a ser alvo de muitos estudos, tal como o mecanismo de _eye-wall replacement_ (reciclagem do olho) ou dos _Eyewall mesovortices_, tudo coisas sobre o qual ainda se sabia muito pouco.



Tive a ver o tópico. Foi quando me deu o Blackout


----------

